# Absolutely Miserable



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel like I'm trapped in my own body and life. There was a time where I didn't think like this, but now its crippling. I can't even eat. I'm so scared it will never pass.

Please help me.


----------



## Aust!n (Aug 14, 2014)

I been to the bottom with this as well. I'm better now. It can happen. Recovery can happen.

You didn't provide much detail, which is understandable considering how debilitating it is to go through. It can be hard to even type out or explain feelings sometimes. Sounds like really intense DP/DR. You're not crazy or alone my friend. It will pass. Your perception has changed, the world hasn't. You're going to be ok.


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for not giving detail. I feel like I'm just trapped in life. I feel very suicidal sometimes, but I never plan anything. I'm so scared of time, death, and aging. It's debilitating. I see people telling me to enjoy life and take it day by day, but that makes it worse. This started on October 22nd. I keep thinking of every moment passing. I try to distract myself but it just crawls back.

How did you come out of this? I feel so alone, because I am alone, in my head. I just want to be who I was before this, but I'm scared I will never be.


----------



## Aust!n (Aug 14, 2014)

I understand you. I've had the existential crisis thing before, and I know it sucks ;/. I think what helped me was... well.. eventually you just get tired of obsessing and happiness just finds its way back to you. Time heals wounds bro. Letting go is very important. You have any good friends or family you can confide in for comfort?


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes. My mom, my friend who has also been through this. She said that one day, a moment of clarity hits and you're just sort of back. I'm not sure how to let go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey Helbows, I gotta agree with my buddy Austy here, we've been dealing with all the things you mentioned for some time now, your best bet is to surround yourself with people who can comfort you, lately I've been around family a lot more. The vicious thing about DP/DR is when you stay inside your own head, it just makes things worse, Try occupying yourself, it makes things better. Whether it be by taking a walk, or just having a simple face to face conversation with someone. The existential thoughts are the worst, but trust me you're in the right place and there's a support system here with people who have been through the same things you're going through now.


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

That makes sense. Does it ever go away?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

For me it absolutely comes and goes, The hardest part about it is the not wanting to do anything feeling. I'm told " When youre busy and focused you feel better" but right now i dont feel like doing anything so how can i be busy and focused? So it is a vicious cycle, but take baby steps, it will only get better.


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay. Thank you. This is the first time I've ever felt like this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Any Time, We've all been there, you're in the right place.


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks again. I'm just really scared and want to be who I was before.


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey, sorry for bumping this, but... I'm going through the curing process, and I'm wondering... do you return to yourself after this? Is there a chance that you can?


----------



## milpool (Nov 4, 2014)

Aust!n said:


> I understand you. I've had the existential crisis thing before, and I know it sucks ;/. I think what helped me was... well.. eventually you just get tired of obsessing and happiness just finds its way back to you. Time heals wounds bro. Letting go is very important. You have any good friends or family you can confide in for comfort?


This comment literally made me cry tears of joy.


----------



## milpool (Nov 4, 2014)

helbows said:


> Hey, sorry for bumping this, but... I'm going through the curing process, and I'm wondering... do you return to yourself after this? Is there a chance that you can?


Theres tons of success stories man, people completely reverting back to their former selves. You just have you allow yourself to. You just have to let go of the foundation of anxiety. I personally see a psych who I just talk to and that helps. After a while It just seems to fade a bit, and thats without me exercising, going out, taking vitamins, all the things that are recommended I barely did, and I still got better. Just apply your self one step at a time, try to clear your life of those anxiety inducing events or thoughts. And all of your negative thoughts and feelings will fade. You can do it man.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

helbows said:


> Hey, sorry for bumping this, but... I'm going through the curing process, and I'm wondering... do you return to yourself after this? Is there a chance that you can?


Hey buddy, We were all at a point when this was all new to us, its beyond scary. But I found reading certain posts a little comforting and helpful back then. You just gotta be careful what you read on here, some of it can be frightening but everyone has a different case. This is my 2nd severe episode of debilitating DP/DR, I fully recovered through my first one. The feeling was unreal, its like your born again into a more mature, more intelligent person. It was like heaven, and the crazy thing is that feeling lasted for 3 months and probably coulda lasted forever. You have this great appreciation for everything. Got back into drugs though and relapsed hard.. But there is hope buddy, everyone will recover sooner or later. It won't be easy at all, but it is 100% possible and its all will power really. Most stuff for me is really uncomfortable, and im at rock bottom now also. But the more exposure you get with uncomfortable situations, the better you deal with it. The easier it gets to calm yourself down. So overall the answer is yes you can get back to your old self, but you'll be even better than your old self. Obviously something in your past caused you to get here, too much stress, trauma, drugs. Most that will be gone and you will feel like a new man. Gives you some motivation to push hard and keep going!

Andrew


----------

